# Basque: nora vs. nola



## smclean

Kaixo,
Is there a difference between Nora and Nola? I understand that they both say "How" in a way.
nola da zure etxea?
nola da zure lan? 

Could you use nora in these cases?
When would you use nora?

Eskerrik asko


----------



## jazyk

Nola is usually how and nora is usually where to (it indicates movement).

Nola egin zuen hori? - How did he/she do that?
Nora zoaz? - Where are you going?


----------



## ezinsinistu

smclean,
I think you shouldn´t use NOLA in the examples proposed.
If you want to mean "what is your house like?", you should say NOLAKOA, as it refers to characterstics that don't change easily: big, lighty, confortable... "Nolakoa da zure etxea?"
If you want to mean "How are you?", you can say "Nola zaude?", but if you're asking for that person's personatily, for instance, you should say "Nolakoa zara?".

(pff, it's not easy to explain it in english for me)


----------



## smclean

ezinsinistu said:


> smclean,
> (pff, it's not easy to explain it in english for me)




Puedes explicarlo en español también si quieres.
Español y ingles son igual
  Y ahora entiendo que nora no es decir cómo, pero en realidad es decir “a donde”.. no?


----------



## ezinsinistu

Eso es, nora es "a dónde".
Nola es "cómo", cuando lo asocias a estados o maneras de estar, hacer...
En cambio, cuando preguntas por cualidades, debes utilizar "nolakoa".

(pensaba que era más fácil en castellano, pero tampoco jeje)


----------

